# Hi bred and select or black



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Are there any hybrid cars that qualify for Uber select or black iv been trying to figure it out but well not really finding any answers. Also if no what are the most running cost effective cars that do qualify.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln MKZ hybrid I use to have a 2012 and it was great car 45 mpg reliable the only issue I had was because it's a hybrid the trunk is smaller


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Lincoln MKZ hybrid I use to have a 2012 and it was great car 45 mpg reliable the only issue I had was because it's a hybrid the trunk is smaller


I almost went with the MKZ Hybrid but I couldn't get over that ugly grill... haha


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Lincoln MKZ hybrid I use to have a 2012 and it was great car 45 mpg reliable the only issue I had was because it's a hybrid the trunk is smaller


Thank you


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

me2 said:


> Are there any hybrid cars that qualify for Uber select or black iv been trying to figure it out but well not really finding any answers. Also if no what are the most running cost effective cars that do qualify.


Gas mileage don't matter especially higher vehicle classes

Even an old Ford Excursion will outuber a new Prius


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Gas mileage don't matter especially higher vehicle classes
> 
> Even an old Ford Excursion will outuber a new Prius


Yes but if you can get a car that works on a higher platform that gets good gas milage it's a plus. I almost doubled my mpg going from my Bimmer to My VW they both qualified for select but now I'm saving $250 to 300 a month on gas


----------



## franning (Dec 22, 2016)

what VW you driving now?


----------

